# My Three Year Old Son



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a three year old son that will be starting school in September and this will be a first experience outside of home.

My concern is that he does have a great long attention span and I can’t get him to focus or understand anything educational 

Any tips to introducing him to his new environment?:scratchhead:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I think the best thing you can do is to speak with the teachers about your concerns and from my experience they appreciate having as much information about the children as possible and will keep you informed on how he is doing.

School can be their first experience in a structured environment with many other children and many kids who are otherwise very active end up doing quite well. I think you will just need to wait and see how he does, but definitely let the teachers know so they can keep you up to date on how he's adjusting.

My son spent the first 2 weeks of pre-school in the playhouse during circle time...he just didn't want to sit in the circle but he eventually gave in. His teachers were very patient


----------



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for your response swedish I thought noone cared . But yes my concern is that he will be that child placed on the side and that it will lead him to not liking school. but as you said give him time so i will i hope not to be back in a couple of months with the same issue


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ppl do care on this forum.
when my first son went to school i cried, your little boy is growing up, you spend so much time with them, then they have to go.
my eldest is going to comprehensive school in sept. he is 11. but hes still my baby. i worry about bullying , him not integrating and making friends. 
but as from the start of school and with every new school year, you discuss your thoughts with teachers, on his progress. 
everything is now a daunting issue. we worry for our children, were mothers. 
but try and let him have his experiences. everyday you wil have new and fresh concerns. the joys of parenthood.
but if you have concerns, just ask the teachers to speak to you if they have concerns, that way you wont feel the need to keep asking and worrying to much.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs. Negestie said:


> I have a three year old son that will be starting school in September and this will be a first experience outside of home.
> 
> My concern is that he does have a great long attention span and I can’t get him to focus or understand anything educational
> 
> Any tips to introducing him to his new environment?:scratchhead:


Does he stay with a grand parent or aunt/uncle for a few hours a week? It will help to level out the seperation anxiety.

draconis


----------



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

draconis said:


> Does he stay with a grand parent or aunt/uncle for a few hours a week? It will help to level out the seperation anxiety.
> 
> draconis


Yes he stays with grandparents but I have an older child that stayed with her grandparents until she was three and I didnt feel this worried


----------



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

justean said:


> ppl do care on this forum.
> when my first son went to school i cried, your little boy is growing up, you spend so much time with them, then they have to go.
> my eldest is going to comprehensive school in sept. he is 11. but hes still my baby. i worry about bullying , him not integrating and making friends.
> but as from the start of school and with every new school year, you discuss your thoughts with teachers, on his progress.
> ...


I think your right i do worry too much


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Most 3 yr old boys don't have a very long attention span. I was worried about my son too (he's now 7) but when I talk to his teachers, they all say he is fine and perfectly normal. Sure, there are days he doesn't get along with his friends and he feels sad, or mad at them, but they get over it very quickly (young boys especially) and the next day they are friends again. I think you'll be surprised by how well your son does at school. There is bound to be an adjustment period at first since it's his first time, but be patient and caring with him, and his teachers will do the same, I'm sure. Unless he's having a really horrible time w/ his friends, when I get to after-school care to pick up my kiddo, he tells me he doesn't want to leave. That's when you know school is okay.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Its very normal for a three year old not to have a long attention span I teach 4/5 year olds and they find it hard to concentrate ,this isnt a problem at all children all learn at there own pace , its more important that they enjoy coming to school at 3 he has his whole life for education try not to worry ...and from experience if he does cry its usally for 2 mins the best thing you can do is say bye love you and go xx


----------

